

New Android Gaming Device - Devs get Android 4.0 device for test for only $99 - tcavanah
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/playmg/mg-first-portable-gaming-system-for-the-android-ma

======
ndballa10
Developers have a chance to get their games as a pre-load on future devices,
that's pretty cool!!

